# Hobbes' Religious Views



## Reformed Fox (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anyone here done some significant reading on Thomas Hobbes. Scholarly opinion on his religious views is pretty contradictory, and unlike the scholars, I find that one's religious opinions actually matter (imagine that). 

My impression is that he was deist, but it is immensely difficult to sort out his actual opinions from polemics directed at either defending himself of attacking others.

Any information?


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Mar 15, 2016)

I particularly enjoyed his adventures with Calvin. 

Other than that, I cannot help you. I am sorry...


----------



## Jack K (Mar 15, 2016)

Hobbes was a believer. He affirmed original sin, but took an agnostic stance on the existence of spiritual beings.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 15, 2016)

Jack K said:


> Hobbes was a believer. He affirmed original sin, but took an agnostic stance on the existence of spiritual beings.
> 
> View attachment 4454



Well played sir, well played.


----------



## MW (Mar 15, 2016)

Reformed Fox said:


> Any information?



From a reformed point of view Dabney's Sensualistic Philosophy contains an excellent analysis.


----------



## rickclayfan (Mar 15, 2016)

"It is true that Hobbes speaks often of God, of revelation, of revealed religion, and of a future existence. But all this is either an inconsistency or a mere blind to shield himself from the inconveniences of an atheistic reputation" (Sensualistic Philosophy, p. 20).


----------



## Reformed Fox (Mar 16, 2016)

My impression was something similar. Much of Hobbes' more generous writings on religion may have been used to deflect claims of "atheism" which had a slightly different meaning in the 1600s. Anyone else encounter Hobbes?


----------

